# KRS - Kresta Holdings



## Aussiejeff (13 May 2005)

I took the plunge and purchased a modicum of these today at 0.28c/share.

The declared dividend is 2c (100% franked) and will be payable on 1 Aug (the day before my 54th birthday - I can't believe that I have lived THAT long!! ;o) Shares have to be registered by 18 Jul. AFAIK that rates as a before tax dividend yield of 7.14% at the current share price!! 

FYI I'm retired and day trading for income (whether through growth of the share price or alternatively defensive dividend accrual that I can rely on if the $hit hits the fan with share price and I decide to hold in the meantime... Kresta sell blinds and window trimmings/fittings which SHOULD continue to be reasonably saleable even in a moderate housing/economic downturn. Plus, they have been paying divs even through the hard times.

KRS recently restructured big-time (hence the massive fall in share price up to recently) but this should place them well going forward and the balance sheet is still looking ok... fingers crossed on this one over the coming months...  

PS: As always - DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH!!!!
PPS: THIS IS A HEADS-UP .... NOT A RAMP!!!!

Happy trading,

AJ


----------



## TjamesX (13 May 2005)

*Re: KRS - Kresta Holdings heads up..*

Well I've been looking at this one all week..... thinking about it while its been around 24-25 cents.

The only reason I've been watching it.....

Director bought $1mill at 25c last week!

The only reason I didn't jump in was becuase I'm trying to limit my holdings in more volatile/risky stocks at the moment

I wasn't watching it today - but it looks like it may have started its move... bugger


----------



## Investor (13 May 2005)

*Re: KRS - Kresta Holdings heads up..*



			
				TjamesX said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> The only reason I've been watching it.....
> 
> Director bought $1mill at 25c last week!




This is an inadequate reason because the director could have bought as an option exercise as part of remuneration package. The disclosed trade could be lacking in precise information. 

I would avoid this stock but that is only my view.


----------



## TjamesX (13 May 2005)

*Re: KRS - Kresta Holdings heads up..*

I was wrong about the amount - it was 1 mill shares at $250k.... woops

From the announcement however, it states that the nature of purchase was an on market trade. I may be wrong but I think purchases as a result of options exercising have to be declared as such in the announcement?

Can anyone clarify this, I am under the assumption that an on market trade more or less is money from his/her own pocket (But I suppose it could be possible that the company loans a director money, which he then uses to purchase shares - if this is legal, I have seen loans made to directors before in reports)

TJ


----------



## ghotib (4 September 2006)

Anyone else in in this one now? 

I bought at 17c a couple of months ago. Price runup over the last week or so was presumably ahead of today's results, which show increased profits in spite of lower revenues. I think price might fall again now that the results are out, but I also think it's a well run company that knows how to get through difficult times. 

AussieJeff? TjamesX?

Cheers,

Ghoti


----------



## ghotib (15 October 2006)

Looking at price alone, 25c looks like a strong resistance. But Friday's 25c close was on very high volume. Chartist predictions?? 

I bought into this at 17c in June, with a rather confused plan. I figured it undervalued but solid little company that I wouldn't lose money on, and that it was so cheap that my piddling little $1000 could buy a meaningful stake and earn me quite a lot of dollars which I could reinvest into something a bit better. So far so good, but I didn't get precise about what my sell criteria should be and now I'm in a puzzle.  

Yanno, buy and hold takes a lot of research up front, but I reckon at least there's only one decision. This is still a solid, well-managed little company that pays fully franked dividends: I think I'll just keep it. 

Ghoti (one plan at a time)


----------



## tasmanian (15 October 2006)

Ghoti,

I like it.Unfortunately i dont know how to post my own charts but if you look at about an 18mth chart it resembles a cup and handle to me.

You have done well to buy at 17c.If it breaks 25c I will buy as well.I also like the increase in volumes lately.I think if it breaks 25c it will go alot higher.probaly not quickly but it should.50-60c would be my initial target dyor.

cheers


----------



## Seneca60BC (15 October 2006)

Hi AussieJeff

I think you made a wise move on this one - I always believe if management of a company is paying divs from its own profits (not from more equity or debt), then management feels confident of the future earnings potential.

From my very cursorily examination, I would exit out at 44 cents, ceteris paribus.


Cheers,
Shelton.


----------



## youngneil (4 November 2006)

tasmanian said:
			
		

> Ghoti,
> 
> I like it.Unfortunately i dont know how to post my own charts but if you look at about an 18mth chart it resembles a cup and handle to me.
> 
> ...





Hi Tasmanian

Just wondering if you took the plunge as KRS went above 25c?

regards

youngneil


----------



## CanOz (4 November 2006)

Seneca60BC said:
			
		

> Hi AussieJeff
> 
> I think you made a wise move on this one - I always believe if management of a company is paying divs from its own profits (not from more equity or debt), then management feels confident of the future earnings potential.
> 
> ...




Here the chart...looks like a cup & handle to me!


----------



## youngneil (18 November 2006)

KRS at 28c now.

the big sell blocks are 27c and then 27.5c got eaten up. now there's a small sell block at 28.5c.

could the chartists among us be kind enough to analyse this chart.

thanks in advance

regards

youngneil


----------



## Ken (23 July 2007)

A fire in dandenong has burnt down a kresta warehouse.

For those who dont know.

Just thought I'd let you know.


----------

